#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  معرفی محصولات مونتاژ  شهاب الکترونیک - Shahab Electronic BGA Rework Station

## Service Manual

ویژگیهای کلیدی :

یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر بالا مجموع 500W
یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر پایین مجموع 800W
دو کانال سنسور حرارتی قابل مانیتورینگ
هیتر دینامیکی برای ابعاد بردهای (300*200) میلیمتر
هیتر دینامیکی بالا برای مونتاژ قطعات از ۱*۱ الی 4۰*4۰ میلیمتر
نازل حرارتی بزرگ هیتر بالا با سیستم محدودکننده نازل(اختیاری)
تکنولوژی حلقه بسته حقیقی با چندین سنسور
کنترل کامل دستگاه توسط ارتباط با پرت USB و نرم افزار BRSoft
تکنولوژی (HYBRID(Dark Ir+Hot Air  (بهترین گزینه برای مونتاژ قطعات ریز )
هیترهای دینامیکی سریع(Dynamic Fast Heater)
نرم افزار جامع و مشتری پسند
امنیت بالا

توضیحات عمومی :

DR100 دستگاهی کوچک  وجم جور و همه کاره با تکنیک هایبرید و هیتر حرارتی متمرکز برای انواع برد های  کوچک مانند موبایل،تبلت و نظیر آن طراحی شده است. با توجه به کاربرد گسترده وقیمت مناسب ،این سیستم یکی از ابزارهای مهم هر تعمیرگاهی است.این سیستم از تکنولوژی هایبرید دینامیکی استفاده می کند که از طریق کنترل تمام اتوماتیک دینامیکی هیتر بالا با باتوان (500w-60mm-60mm) و هیتر پائین با توان (800w-300mm×150mm) امکان پذیر می باشد.باتوجه به اندازه برد الکترونیکی، قطعه،توده انبوه قطعه و نوع قلع (LF-Leded) این دستگاه با مجموع توان (1300W) حرارت این امکان را به شما می دهد که میزان حرارت موردنظر در زمان صحیح و در جای خودش انتقال پیدا کند. باتوجه به این امر تضمین می شود که قطعه و قلع مربوطه دقیقا در پروفایل حرارتی مشخص شده قرار گیرد. به کمک این دستگاه امکان این وجود دارد که نوسانات حرارتی مختلفی به قطعه داده شود. درضمن باعث کمترین اختلاف دمای Delta T)) ممکن در سطح های مختلف (PCB) برد الکترونییک می شود که باعث جلوگیری از تابیدن آن می شود.

فایل پیوست 143779

----------

*alis2010*,*ali_esf*,*amirmorady*,*Arash44*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*ghmb*,*Karim_A*,*kiyanmz*,*Mahmoodi*,*mohsen zmr*,*mostafa103*,*mr-engineer*,*parviz407*,*saeed sky*,*باباخاني*,*سبزواری*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

BGA Machine BR240

ویژگیهای کلیدی :

یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر بالا مجموع 800W
یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر پایین مجموع 1600W
دو کانال سنسور حرارتی قابل مانیتورینگ
هیتر دینامیکی  برای ابعاد بردهای (300*450) میلیمتر
هیتر دینامیکی بالا  برای مونتاژ  قطعات از ۱*۱ الی ۶۰*۶۰ میلیمتر
نازل حرارتی بزرگ هیتر بالا با سیستم محدودکننده نازل(اختیاری)
تکنولوژی حلقه بسته حقیقی با چندین سنسور
کنترل کامل دستگاه توسط ارتباط با پرت USB و نرم افزار BRSoft
تکنولوژی تابشی تیره Dark ir  (بهترین گزینه برای مونتاژ قطعات پلاستیکی)
هیترهای دینامیکی سریع(Dynamic Fast Heater)
نرم افزار جامع و مشتری پسند
امنیت بالا

توضیحات عمومی :

BR240 یکی از پر فروش ترین سیستمهای لحیم کاری  BGA Machine می باشد. این  دستگاه برای بردهای بسیار کوچک تا متوسط طراحی شده است و اصطلاحا به عنوان  دستگاه همه کاره لحیم کاری معرفی شده است. دستگاهی است که نهایت انعطاف در  کار را به مصرف کنندگان ارائه می دهد. به کمک این دستگاه پیچیده ترین  بردهای (SMT,THT,BGA) قابل تعمیر و مونتاژ می باشند. این سیستم از تکنولوژی  حرارتی دینامیکی استفاده می کند که از طریق کنترل تمام اتوماتیک دینامیکی  هیتر بالا با باتوان (400w-60mm-60mm) و هیتر پائین با توان  (1600w-300mm×150mm) امکان پذیر می باشد.باتوجه به اندازه برد الکترونیکی،  قطعه،توده انبوه قطعه و نوع قلع (LF-Leded) این دستگاه با مجموع توان  (2400W) حرارت این امکان را به شما می دهد که میزان حرارت موردنظر در زمان  صحیح و در جای خودش انتقال پیدا کند. باتوجه به این امر تضمین می شود که  قطعه و قلع مربوطه دقیقا در پروفایل حرارتی مشخص شده قرار گیرد. به کمک این  دستگاه امکان این وجود دارد که نوسانات حرارتی مختلفی به قطعه داده شود.  درضمن باعث کمترین اختلاف دمای (Delta T)ممکن در سطح های مختلف (PCB) برد  الکترونیک می شود که باعث جلوگیری از تابیدن آن می شود.


فایل پیوست 143775

فایل پیوست 143776

فایل پیوست 143777

فایل پیوست 143778

----------

*amirmorady*,*Arash44*,*balot*,*ghmb*,*Karim_A*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*mr-engineer*,*saeed sky*,*vafadar1*,*باباخاني*,*سبزواری*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## Service Manual

BGA Machine BR240 Plus

ویژگیهای کلیدی :

یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر بالا مجموع 800W
یک نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر پایین مجموع 1600W
دو کانال سنسور حرارتی قابل مانیتورینگ
هیتر دینامیکی  برای ابعاد بردهای (300*450) میلیمتر
هیتر دینامیکی بالا  برای مونتاژ  قطعات از ۱*۱ الی ۶۰*۶۰ میلیمتر
نازل حرارتی بزرگ هیتر بالا با سیستم محدودکننده نازل(اختیاری)
تکنولوژی حلقه بسته حقیقی با چندین سنسور
کنترل کامل دستگاه توسط ارتباط با پرت USB و نرم افزار BRSoft
تکنولوژی تابشی تیره Dark ir  (بهترین گزینه برای مونتاژ قطعات پلاستیکی)
هیترهای دینامیکی سریع(Dynamic Fast Heater)
نرم افزار جامع و مشتری پسند
امنیت بالا
دارای میز قابل تنظیم ارتفاع
میز کار سفارشی (گیره سفارشی)
وکیوم ساکشن برقی
گیره سفارشی سنسور حرارتی
پدال وکیوم ساکشن
دوربین پروسه جریان

توضیحات عمومی :

BR240 Plus یکی از پر فروش ترین سیستمهای لحیم کاری  BGA Machine می باشد. این دستگاه برای بردهای بسیار کوچک تا متوسط طراحی شده است و اصطلاحا به عنوان دستگاه همه کاره لحیم کاری معرفی شده است. دستگاهی است که نهایت انعطاف در کار را به مصرف کنندگان ارائه می دهد. به کمک این دستگاه پیچیده ترین بردهای (SMT,THT,BGA) قابل تعمیر و مونتاژ می باشند. این سیستم از تکنولوژی حرارتی دینامیکی استفاده می کند که از طریق کنترل تمام اتوماتیک دینامیکی هیتر بالا با باتوان (400w-60mm-60mm) و هیتر پائین با توان (1600w-300mm×150mm) امکان پذیر می باشد.باتوجه به اندازه برد الکترونیکی، قطعه،توده انبوه قطعه و نوع قلع (LF-Leded) این دستگاه با مجموع توان (2400W) حرارت این امکان را به شما می دهد که میزان حرارت موردنظر در زمان صحیح و در جای خودش انتقال پیدا کند. باتوجه به این امر تضمین می شود که قطعه و قلع مربوطه دقیقا در پروفایل حرارتی مشخص شده قرار گیرد. به کمک این دستگاه امکان این وجود دارد که نوسانات حرارتی مختلفی به قطعه داده شود. درضمن باعث کمترین اختلاف دمای (Delta T)ممکن در سطح های مختلف (PCB) برد الکترونیک می شود که باعث جلوگیری از تابیدن آن می شود.



فایل پیوست 143780

فایل پیوست 143781

فایل پیوست 143782

فایل پیوست 143783

فایل پیوست 143784

فایل پیوست 143785

فایل پیوست 143786

فایل پیوست 143787

فایل پیوست 143788

----------

*alis2010*,*amirmorady*,*Arash44*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*gpx5000*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*saeed sky*,*باباخاني*,*سبزواری*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## Service Manual

BGA Rework Station BR300

ویژگی های کلیدی :

سه نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر بالا مجموع 1000W
پنج  نازل قابل برنامه ریزی در هیتر پایین مجموع 3600W
چهار کانال سنسور حرارتی قابل مانیتورینگ ( +BR300  )
هیترهای دینامیکی بزرگ برای ابعاد بردهای (460*560) میلیمتر
هیترهای دینامیکی بالا  برای مونتاژ  قطعات از ۱*۱ الی ۱۳۰*۶۰ میلیمتر
 نازل حرارتی بزرگ هیتر بالا با سیستم محدودکننده نازل(اختیاری)
 تکنولوژی حلقه بسته حقیقی با چندین سنسور
کنترل کامل دستگاه توسط ارتباط با پرت USB و نرم افزار BRSoft
 تکنولوژی تابشی تیره Dark ir  (بهترین گزینه برای مونتاژ قطعات پلاستیکی)
هیترهای دینامیکی سریع(Dynamic Fast Heater)
نرم افزار جامع و مشتری پسند
میز کار سفارشی (گیره سفارشی)
وکیوم ساکشن برقی
گیره سفارشی سنسور حرارتی
پدال وکیوم ساکشن

توضیحات عمومی :

این سیستم با 4 سنسور حرارتی کاملترین تکنولوژی است. هیترهای دینامیکی ازطریق کنترل تمام اتوماتیک هیتر بالا با توان (1200W) و هیتر پایین با توان (3200W) عمل لحیم کاری را انجام می دهد.باتوجه به اندازه برد الکترونیکی، توده انبوه قطعه و نوع قلع، این دستگاه با مجموع توان (4400W) حرارت این امکان را فراهم می آورد که میزان حرارت موردنظر در زمان صحیح و در جای خودش انتقال یابد. باتوجه به این امر تضمین می شود که قطعه و قلع مربوطه دقیقا در پروفایل حرارتی مشخص شده قرار گیرند. به کمک این سیستم امکان این وجود دارد که نوسانات حرارتی مختلفی به قطعه داده شود. در ضمن باعث کمترین اختلاف دمای (Delta T) ممکن در سطح های مختلف (PCB) برد الکترونیکی شده که باعث جلوگیری از تابیدن آن می شود.


فایل پیوست 143789

فایل پیوست 143790

فایل پیوست 143791

فایل پیوست 143792

فایل پیوست 143793

----------

*aliabas*,*amen*,*amirmorady*,*Arash44*,*balot*,*frh*,*gpx5000*,*hemmati-sha*,*mohsen zmr*,*parviz407*,*saeed sky*,*shetaabco*,*tosun*,*باباخاني*,*بهار من*,*سبزواری*,*شعبانيان*

----------

